# Warhammer World opening: Guilliman and Sigismund Chaos Knights(!) Warlord Titan!



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

The guys from battlebunnies.blogspot.nl are at the reopening of warhammer world, and have the first pictures of new models so far: 



















LOVE the new Sigismund model, Guilliman is a bit static for my tastes.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm really impressed with both models. They really got that great detail of Guilliman being a Roman General. I wonder in what enviroment Sigismund base would take place. I like his model as well. Word Bearers will get an update on their special characters as well apparently. According to the guy who took the picture, he is called Zardu Layak.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy crap they kept a lot in store for this one.

Chaos Knight



























Warlord


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy shite that Chaos Knight is amazing!!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Agreed! 

Also just saw this WiP: White scar marines.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like to see the warlord from a different angle, it seems. smallish for its loadout.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Haskanael said:


> I would like to see the warlord from a different angle, it seems. smallish for its loadout.


I thought the same but there is a space marine for scale by his feet, which shows it's a sizable beast. To be honest it hasn't blown me away either.


----------



## tuo (May 16, 2015)

Matcap said:


> Holy crap they kept a lot in store for this one.
> 
> Chaos Knight


Eugen Temba on the left???


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Matcap said:


> I thought the same but there is a space marine for scale by his feet, which shows it's a sizable beast. To be honest it hasn't blown me away either.


the shoulder armour and shoulder weapons just seem to bulky to me making it very top heavy.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Warlord looks perfect, its a perfect blend of the old turtle style and has elements that reflect the new knight kits, its spot on, its should look top heavy and impossible as its supposed to. Loads of different angles on face book and its got hidden defence weapons and loads of cool detail.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Matcap said:


> I thought the same but there is a space marine for scale by his feet, which shows it's a sizable beast. To be honest it hasn't blown me away either.


Totally missed the marine at it's feet the first time, lol. Now that I see it, holy Frag that thing is huge.



Matcap said:


>


Honestly, those two models are some of the best designed I've seen yet. While, Guilliman is in a static pose he just looks too perfect for the character. The sculpt quality makes up for the pose. Sigismund, on the other hand, definitely has the better pose.


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

A better shot of the titan, this I like:










And Sigismund









Ordinatus (?)









UM Breachers









Nurgle deamon


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Matcap said:


> A better shot of the titan, this I like:


thats actualy perfect, from this angle the proportions look a lot better, thanks for posting


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Nurgle Daemon looks amazing, as do the Chaos Knights - the proto Lord of Skulls especially. 

I can't wait to get to see the rules on the Word Bearer.

Guilliman and Sigismund though? Nah. What happened to Sigis' hair? And Calgar looks like a Tonka toy. The overbright blue always looks terrible though, can't wait to see what it looks like when someone stops over saturating the photos.


















And for anyone wondering why they should play the Heresy over normal 40K Space Marines? See above. What looks like 30-40 of Fulgrim's elite bodyguard charging into the Gorgon Terminators of the Iron Hands to prevent them from helping Ferrus Manus, all the while Deathstorm Drop Pods unleash their automated weapon systems and other Drop pods disgorge their payloads of Astartes deep into the fray, supporting the armoured assault of the Iron Tenth lead by a Fellblade Super Heavy Tank, 4 Land Raiders and supported by a Predator and some Rhino borne infantry, snaking around the ruins of a crashed Thunderhawk.

Meanwhile the Emperor's Children sally forth, their Predators and Rhino borne troops assisted by Contemptor Dreadnoughts and Javelin Attack Speeders under the gaze of the Fortifications weaponry.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> What happened to Sigis' hair?


Same thought I had when I saw Horus's mini. I don't remember either of them being mentioned anywhere as bald. As for Girlyman, despite the paint job, I think that's the finest sculpt they've ever done. The pose is a bit static, but the quality and detail on it is amazing.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Depending on how much IF iconography he has, 'not'-Sigismund might find his was into my Emperor's Children. If only there was some brilliant duelist the Emperor's Children had who he could proxy as :grin:


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Deus Mortis said:


> Depending on how much IF iconography he has, 'not'-Sigismund might find his was into my Emperor's Children. If only there was some brilliant duelist the Emperor's Children had who he could proxy as :grin:


I was thinking the same thing but then as a certain great Dark Angel swordsman. :grin:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Chaos Knights!

Hell has frozen over!

Let's see, though. Strength 8 CCW, S7 AP4 Blast with Soul Blaze, Armor 12/12/10 with a 5+ invuln save. Those sound about right. :laugh:

I wonder if they will actually get rules, or if they're purely aesthetic for people who want to use knights as CTA allies.

There are a lot of badass minis going on at this convention. Well done, Forge World!

via BoLS:










via M_R_Parker on B&C:



















Not quite as cool as the picture from the teaser, but some cool daemonic dudes nonetheless.

Forge World Airbrush Colors! No way I'm ordering them, but cool that they exist:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Ugh that stuff is all amazing. Why does Forge World not wholesale to retailers again? (I know why, I'm just whining.) I want one of everything...


----------



## Howzaa (Oct 1, 2011)

All looks good Guilliman looks just as he comes across in everything an arrogant twat, he should draw fire from the opposing side just for that reason.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

WOW these transfers!

Via Atia @ B&C:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Warlord Titan in the top center of the picture, for another angle.










They could charge £40 to get into the new exhibition hall and I'd think it a bargain. Holy crap.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I think, if anything, this proves, categorically that 30k > 40k.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

venomlust said:


>


Fine, we'll make our own Zahndrekh, with AV14 and TL Lascannons.

Some super-nice support pieces there for Space Marines. Alas, Flyrants, your day in the sun is over, for the Skyfire Sternguard are here.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Ventanus looks beautiful....


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Same thought I had when I saw Horus's mini. I don't remember either of them being mentioned anywhere as bald. As for Girlyman, despite the paint job, I think that's the finest sculpt they've ever done. The pose is a bit static, but the quality and detail on it is amazing.


All the art for Horus ever since the old epic duel between him and the Emperor, + all the HH-front covers have depicted him as bald.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking pretty cool. Oddly, i think the warlord titan still looks too small to me. Thinking back to Epic, the feet were like cathedral steps from which troops would charge.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Looking pretty cool. Oddly, i think the warlord titan still looks too small to me. Thinking back to Epic, the feet were like cathedral steps from which troops would charge.


Nope wrong titan


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, I must be thinking of the old Imperator titan.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Oh, I must be thinking of the old Imperator titan.


Yup, if this is warlord is around 2ft tall its about correct, and going by the photos i would say its in that ball park. Its priced to shift aparently its only £1240 including weapons.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> ... It's priced to shift aparently its only £1240 including weapons.


Who needs a mortgage payment when you can have a warlord titan instead?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I dunno, Guilliman just looks........boring. I mean sure the sculpting quality is really good, but nothing about it screams Primarch at me. The others have all been spot on, granted Lorgars pose was a bit bland, but the rest was good. Something about Guilliman there just doesn't work for me.

Sigismunds model is awesome, though I had thought they would have painted him black, seeing as he's referred to as the Black Knight and such.

Also why is Ventanus master of the Legion?


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Angel of Blood said:


> I dunno, Guilliman just looks........boring. I mean sure the sculpting quality is really good, but nothing about it screams Primarch at me. The others have all been spot on, granted Lorgars pose was a bit bland, but the rest was good. Something about Guilliman there just doesn't work for me.
> 
> Sigismunds model is awesome, though I had thought they would have painted him black, seeing as he's referred to as the Black Knight and such.
> 
> Also why is Ventanus master of the Legion?


I likE Guillimans pose the best actually. It really shows off his nobility. 

As for ventanus I guess it's because he was the savour of calth? Not to sure on that one


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> Oh, I must be thinking of the old Imperator titan.


In a couple of years Forgeworld will probably make a Imperator Titan,should only cost about £5000+ :grin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

The detailing on the Warlord is nice, but it's just too _small_; I think it needs to be at least 6 inches taller to emphasise that this is a whole level of power above a Reaver.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Warlord Titan in the top center of the picture, for another angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooooooooooow that's a ton of action going on! That Warlord next to the LOS Walkers is just hilarious. I am jealous of their collection of bloodcrushers. Puts my collection of juggernauts to shame :grin:.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Guilliman looks terrible. Again, I am amazed at some of the crap that FW is producing lately.

The Chaos stuff however, kicks this trend. Looks good.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

From m_r_parker:



> Ok - managed to get home in one piece, so I'll try to give a more comprehensive overview of the day itself.
> Having only been to WW once before, last years FW Open Day, I can't really compare too much between the old and the new - but it does feel refreshed in places. The dedicated GW, FW and BL stores work really well - in fact the ForgeWorld store probably works a little too well. There's something quite refreshing about going into a store and being able to browse through racks of resin, plus packs of resin seem to appear in your hands as you unintentionally mutter "... yes, i'll have that too ...". The display cases show assembled and unpainted models, and is impressive to see a shelf made up entirely of Contemptor dreads and another shelf of the Primarchs and the Character Series range. Similarly with the Black Library store there are large wooden shelves making you feel like you're in a library or book store (I know, obviously right), with a decent range.
> 
> The exhibition halls are definitely worthwhile visiting. The displays are impressive, a lot of them are new, and the first hall has some of the earlier Citadel Miniatures and dioramas (Mike McVeys Emperor vs Horus, the large Warhammer Quest diorama, some others). The pinnacle is in Hall C (I think) with the largest of the display boards - standing at over 30ft high and about the same in length, depicting a Khornate daemon and World Eater invasion of an Ultramarine stronghold. They were so impressed with their creation they created the 'Blood Oath' Campaign Supplement (available as a Warhammer World exclusive). To put it in context, the new Warlord is included in the display and can be missed if you're not paying attention. The sheer quantity of models and scenery throughout all the exhibits is beyond belief.
> ...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

MOAR CHAOS:


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I wanna know if the Chaos Knight was for sale / preorder. I know it isn't a massive change from the normal one. But it would probably have 40k rules, then I wont have to have my Chaos Marines and Daemons looking at it funny and it ending up doing nothing some turns.
Seems to be a kit of 2 new shoulders, 1 new carapace, 1 new shoulder shield, 1 new gun shield, 1 new sword, 2 shin pads, 2 thigh pads a chest plate, a cod piece and a mask... cos of course if you are going at wear a cod piece you need to also wear a mask


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I really dont understand why GW have handed the chaos knight over to forgeworld??? Dont get wrong they do great work but they could have shifted thousands of them in plastic no problem what so ever.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I really dont understand why GW have handed the chaos knight over to forgeworld??? Dont get wrong they do great work but they could have shifted thousands of them in plastic no problem what so ever.


Yep, and guarantee that we'll have to spend more money to get the same damn thing. Oh well, I never pay full price anyway. I'm happy that we're getting them in one form or another. I just really hope we get some good rules, at least equivalent rules, and not simply a new "skin" on the same Imperial unit.


Also, this is awesome!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Right, I think I found a treasure trove of high quality pictures HERE. Props to the creator, who really knows how to take proper pictures. Around 400+ of them!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Matcap said:


> Right, I think I found a treasure trove of high quality pictures HERE. Props to the creator, who really knows how to take proper pictures. Around 400+ of them!


Awesome. Thanks!

This kid is either very impressed or not impressed whatsoever:










Also, wow this is super cool!










BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN, smurfs!










OMFG look in the far right background, there's an Ultrasmurf drop pod crashing into a titan! That is pretty awesome:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I'm seriously curious if the Lord of Skulls conversion kit does anything else than switch extra thunderblitz attacks out with stomps. 

Hell, it's about time that model got what it deserved: Legs.


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Nordicus said:


> I'm seriously curious if the Lord of Skulls conversion kit does anything else than switch extra thunderblitz attacks out with stomps.
> 
> Hell, it's about time that model got what it deserved: Legs.


Actually that looks like a better knight for Chaos than re-skinning the current Knight. Not that it's a bad design but legs on the Lord of Skulls is a great improvement.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

888 points will need a whole lot more than stomps, IMO.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

That Zardu Layak guy looks pretty awesome!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

From the new supplement:

The Fist of Khorne formation is awesome:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Is this the ww khorn campaign? 
Finally knights but aa b&k said earlier why pass to forge world? Any more info on them?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> 888 points will need a whole lot more than stomps, IMO.


That's what I was thinking - Now that we get Chaos Knights, the Lord of Skulls will need a whole lot more punch to make it worthwhile for 3 times the cost of a Knight.

I seriously love it with legs though. SO much better!


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

R-r-r-round bases!


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

MidnightSun said:


> R-r-r-round bases!


That reminds me, that one of the guys at the Hobby store I pick stuff up from, was mentioning the next set of rules for Fantasy was going to be bringing the two together. Some how.
Not sure what validity there is to that, but it would be kind of neat.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> That reminds me, that one of the guys at the Hobby store I pick stuff up from, was mentioning the next set of rules for Fantasy was going to be bringing the two together. Some how.
> Not sure what validity there is to that, but it would be kind of neat.


I think that rumour is just due to the whole fantasy semi-switching to round bases rumour. An inference really. The more substantial rumours say that fantasy cav and heroes will be on round bases from now on.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I find it interesting that there are several FW kits mentioned in the Khorne formations, like the Blood Slaughterer and Kharybdis drop pod. Are we going to see them rolled into 40k officially without having to use an IA supplement?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

venomlust said:


> From the new supplement:
> 
> The Fist of Khorne formation is awesome:


And @Khorne's Fist if nobody mentioned it, congrats on getting your own formation! 



Roganzar said:


> ...Not sure what validity there is to that, but it would be kind of neat.


This would actually be entirely ridiculous if it happens. The combat system in fantasy battle predates the system in 40k by years. And the first edition of 40k used an almost identical system. In 2nd edition 40k they changed close combat and psychics drastically away from fantasy's system. But kept shooting basically the same (with the addition of vehicle armour values.)

In 3rd ed they switched back to essentially the fantasy system but with the AP value in place of save modifiers. 

If they switched back _again_ after all these years . . . [Facepalm]


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm quite content with most of the photos posted. Gave my otherwise bad day a bit of zest. Really liking the G-man model. Doing too much to the character models is always risky, basic is good.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> And @Khorne's Fist if nobody mentioned it, congrats on getting your own formation!


Holy shit, why didn't I think of that! Grats man!


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh yeah... sad news of the day... That shiney FW Chaos Knight according to the couple of people who my friend who was there asked including the model designer. It has 30k rules. But currently no 40k rules or guarantee that they will be doing them . Cost seems to be £120 from what he had gathered and remembered. Also said by the looks of it, it will be based on the old Knight kit, so probabl no chance of getting those additional weapons from the new kit.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

mayegelt said:


> Oh yeah... sad news of the day... That shiney FW Chaos Knight according to the couple of people who my friend who was there asked including the model designer. It has 30k rules. But currently no 40k rules or guarantee that they will be doing them . Cost seems to be £120 from what he had gathered and remembered. Also said by the looks of it, it will be based on the old Knight kit, so probabl no chance of getting those additional weapons from the new kit.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

If they want to sell them like cheeseburgers it will soon enough.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Nordicus said:


>


I almost shot oatmeal out of my nose :laugh::laugh::laugh:.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Chaos knights were a foregone conclusion. 

There were several types in Epic and parity between imperium and chaos is a shoo-in for sales. 
Though I doubt they'll exactly copy the old ones. But enough old chaos Epic stuff has been resurrected or repurposed to have faith (Lord of battles, blood slaughterer, cannon of Khorne, brass scorpion, etc.)


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

But










is what I was on about.
Shame if it did only have 30k rules for a while. Especially with the defiled chaosy looks, surely outside of Word Bearers it wouldn't have gotten so corrupted so quick.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I want a Hades Gatling Cannon on the knight. 12 S8 AP3 shots at 48" would go a long way in taking down Wraithknights :grin:.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

mayegelt said:


> But
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time does funny things in the warp.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Plus knights are super duper old.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I almost shot oatmeal out of my nose .


Darn it, I would have loved to see that!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> Darn it, I would have loved to see that!


I'd have *paid* to see that! :laugh:


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

That was the moment venomlust ceased to be unemployed, and passed into legend.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

venomlust said:


> That was the moment venomlust ceased to be unemployed, and passed into legend.


Though the legend was of a man who appeared young and acted old...
Oatmeal... the breakfast of champions... of the 1930s...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> Though the legend was of a man who appeared young and acted old...
> Oatmeal... the breakfast of champions... of the 1930s...


Say jack, oatmeal's just the finest meal you can eat!

Easy to grow! Easy to eat! Easy on your gut! Easy on your breath :angel:! Easy to move (in more ways than one :spiteful! Won't bust your belt, won't break the bank, won't break your teeth, won't make you sick, won't break your heart!

At 5c a tin it's the meal you can't afford _not_ to buy! Husbands love it, sons and daughters love it, babies love it, you can even feed it to the dog! Eat it plain, eat it with sugar, pad of butter, thank your mother! Takes no time to cook, takes no time to eat. You're a busybody, so take care of that busy body with a wholesome bowlsome of that grain everyone's clamoring about, oatmeal!


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

venomlust said:


> Say jack, oatmeal's just the finest meal you can eat!
> 
> Easy to grow! Easy to eat! Easy on your gut! Easy on your breath :angel:! Easy to move (in more ways than one :spiteful! Won't bust your belt, won't break the bank, won't break your teeth, won't make you sick, won't break your heart!
> 
> At 5c a tin it's the meal you can't afford _not_ to buy! Husbands love it, sons and daughters love it, babies love it, you can even feed it to the dog! Eat it plain, eat it with sugar, pad of butter, thank your mother! Takes no time to cook, takes no time to eat. You're a busybody, so take care of that busy body with a wholesome bowlsome of that grain everyone's clamoring about, oatmeal!


that sir is awesome! bravo.


its still isnt as cool as that chaos titan taking a drop pod to the dome, Its my favorite part of any of the displays ive seen so far.... the "black hawk down" display is cool too


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Matcap said:


> UM Breachers












If this is what they can do with Ultramarines, I can't wait to see what they do with Space Wolves.... in a decade or so.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

gen.ahab said:


> If this is what they can do with Ultramarines, I can't wait to see what they do with Space Wolves.... in a decade or so.



Imagine IW Tyrants!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

venomlust said:


> I almost shot oatmeal out of my nose


What would that be? 

Strength 8, Ap3, assault 2?

Those breachs look nice, shame about them being so ultramariny, other army's that like to use siege assault rules would have loved those.


----------



## Helden (Jun 25, 2014)

venomlust said:


> Chaos Knights!
> 
> Hell has frozen over!
> 
> ...



Don't forget 450pts minimum


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Im sure theyll have rules. Wonder if they will get chaos marks!


----------

